# 5 Gallon US Buckets New Colours Available.



## Johnnyopolis

Hi Guys,

We just wanted to let you know that we have updated our site with some new bucket colours.

We now have:

Red
Blue 
Black 
Semi Transparent.

All £11.95 each

You can see and buy them here - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/pro...on-bucket-various-colours?variant=33709154567


----------

